# Problems with GPS



## ubermylie (Feb 13, 2015)

I am experiencing problems with using the Uber GPS apps. I have tried both Wayz and Google and both have at times directed me to take a route with directions to turn here...turn there, only to end up right back in the same spot with an upset rider. Yesterday Wayz wanted me to get off of the freeway and go 2 miles out of the way and get back on one exit down. There is nothing more stressful than to have inaccurate directions. I am thinking of getting a GPS unit, are there any suggestions as to which one is the best?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Waze may not always give the most direct path but it will for the most part get you around bad traffic. I always ask the rider if they wish to have Waze calculate the best route. They tend to understand that's not always the most direct but can get them there faster than sitting on a major road stuck in traffic.

But most GPS systems out there follow the same routes as you will find in the Uber app. A outside GPS is as only as good as the map data. Updated maps are essential and they even sometimes are behind Google maps and Waze.

I have heard good things about Garmin models and TomTom. but there may be others out there people can recommend. Believe it or not I find the Uber GPS for my area quite good for my needs.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

If my riders are taking me to an area I don't normally drive too. I always tell them to feel free to override the GPS. As we get closer, I ask if turning on XYZ street is ok since my bluetooth tells me in advance.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

No GPS is perfect. You've got to know the city to overcome their flaws.

Of course, knowing the city doesn't overcome the flaw of wrong pickup locations that the Uber App suffers from for too much.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

ubermylie said:


> I am experiencing problems with using the Uber GPS apps. I have tried both Wayz and Google and both have at times directed me to take a route with directions to turn here...turn there, only to end up right back in the same spot with an upset rider. Yesterday Wayz wanted me to get off of the freeway and go 2 miles out of the way and get back on one exit down. There is nothing more stressful than to have inaccurate directions. I am thinking of getting a GPS unit, are there any suggestions as to which one is the best?


Had the same problem the past few weeks here in Austin....The Google GPS is giving wrong placement of are airport LOL..It's giving the pak three choices to are Airport and the first one is wrong...So now I tell the pak they put in wrong address to Airport and show them when we get to the terminal and the GPS is saying to go east for 12 mi's LOL..We both get a big laugh out of it...Best thing for you is to get to know your city...I know that mean's alittle work on your part. ( God Forbid )


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ubermylie said:


> I am experiencing problems with using the Uber GPS apps. I have tried both Wayz and Google and both have at times directed me to take a route with directions to turn here...turn there, only to end up right back in the same spot with an upset rider. Yesterday Wayz wanted me to get off of the freeway and go 2 miles out of the way and get back on one exit down. There is nothing more stressful than to have inaccurate directions. I am thinking of getting a GPS unit, are there any suggestions as to which one is the best?


Get the Garmin Nuvi 65. You won't be disappointed, I promise.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

But entering addresses on gps devices takes ages! Compared to Google maps where you enter the street number and first few letters of the name and you're good to go.
Spending 30 seconds entering an address, especially if it is a popular place that a pax expects you you to know, will always ding your rating badly.

I use the built-in nav if the pax entered the destination or Google if they did not. I sometimes ask before making a turn just to double check.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Get the Garmin Nuvi 65. You won't be disappointed, I promise.


I have it & use it for my full time job..it's awesome.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Agree with al of the above.

Standalone satnavs are great but after a while the map-update prompts will start.

Also I hate things suctioned on my windshield.

When a rider did not input their destination I run google maps on Android (2014 motoG), by no means perfect but pax know google maps and seem to be forgiving when it glitches.

I gently urge a rider to input the destination, talk about Uber preferences and future savings pool mumbo jumbo.

Always ask pax if they have route suggestions.


----------

